# inflation pressures for Tomcat IKs?



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

AIRE says they should be run at 2.5psi but does anyone know what the actual burst pressure for the vinyl bladders is? Meaning is there a safety margin beyond the 2.5psi? With the summer heat upon us now I am deflating them to below 2psi as soon as I am off the water, something I never bothered with when I had the urethane bladder boats or my PVC Sevylor sk 100. Is this necessary or can I drive home with the boat still fully inflated on the roof, for upto 1 hour or so?

Thanks for any advise on this.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Jim, I would say this is just one of those common-sense kinda deals. I would definitely deflate just a small amount especially during hot days and direct sun, because the expansion will weaken the seams. But more importantly, you really need to unzip the outer shell and flush the inner bladder with water to remove very fine sand particle that get inside during silty river runs. I have had to patch mine twice in the past 3 years now, just tiny pin holes. I usually leave my tomcat inflated half-way all the time during boating season.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Gunner, I guess I will also deflate to half pressure after each use.I never thought of the seams getting stressed.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I always deflate to soft pressure. worse case scenario.. you're loosening straps.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

I always drop the pressure. It's just an ik. Top up is like 3 minutes.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen an Aire cat tube blow up, sounded like a 12 gauge. He had her rock solid, roof topped it, and cranked it down hard. That roof musta been really warm because about 10 mins later, while finishing the beer, his boat went boom. Don't let your boat go boom! Aire did warranty it...because they are awesome


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I've seen Tributary tubes burst in the hot sun. They are not as durable and cannot hold as much pressure as an Aire boat. Remember, if you drive over a mountain pass the tube pressure can increase quite a bit too!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

The Trib bladders are different than the Aires? I've never heard that.


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I heard that sound no one likes to hear while derigging at cache bar last month. Another party set a 14 foot trib next to my gear and about 20 minutes later--kwham!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

ob1coby said:


> The Trib bladders are different than the Aires? I've never heard that.


Yep. Despite the common perception that Tributary is just like Aire, the materials, construction, and overall quality pale in comparison to the real deal. Not that they aren't whitewater-worthy boats, I just wouldn't expect them to hold up like their American made counterparts....


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Doesn't matter what the construction is, take an inflatable out of 60 to 80 degree river and put it on 95 to 110 degree concrete boat ramp or worse - on top of easily 110 degree car top - and you will have issues... as others have also noted (repeatedly), gaining altitude is a BIG cause for concern, especially if temperature stays pretty much the same (i.e., bright sun). 
I regularly trailer large (16' and bigger) inflatables, and sometimes strap IK's and IC's rooftop: always pays to stop and check 15-30 minutes after departure, and frequently thereafter if gaining altitude and/or temperature. Also noted above, you don't have to hear that deep "kaBOOM" to ruin your boat - stress the seams and you'll wish you'd taken the 2 minutes to stop and check instead, because bubbleleiscious is not what you want... and it will get worse.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Trib bladders are vinyl and Aire bladders are urethane, but the bladders only hold the air. The outer shell holds the pressure. I dump air out of all of my boats off the water, I started boating when floors didn't have PRV's, so blowing a floor was something I witnessed more than once early in my years. I guess I never lost the habit.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Randaddy said:


> Yep. Despite the common perception that Tributary is just like Aire, the materials, construction, and overall quality pale in comparison to the real deal. Not that they aren't whitewater-worthy boats, I just wouldn't expect them to hold up like their American made counterparts....


not all trib's are equal either.. the tributary strike has urethane bladders, so does the TribHD Rafts. 
but I'm willing to bet that the shell's aren't built to the same specs, and the bladders probably are not built in Merdian, ID like the Aire bladders. but either way, not all trib's are equal.


----------



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Over Inflation*

Hi JIMM, I thought I would chime in with some info.

Yes, we recommend releasing air pressure from all AIRE and Tributary watercraft when out of the water. The AIREcells are over-sized, (kind of like a bike tire tube) and can take extra stress, but it's not good for the AIREcell or the outer shell seems. Over inflation could cause damage to the AIREcells, PVC or the internal bulkhead system. When our boats are inflated to pressure (2.5psi), they are rock hard which adds the the performance of the boat on the water, but that doesn't allow much "give" for over inflation.

Now specifically on the Tomcats. Tomcats are our entry price point whitewater boat, so we opted for less expensive vinyl AIREcells to keep the price tag on the boat down. Vinyl is good, but has less stretch and is not as forgiving as urethane. Pre 2015 Tomcats were also built with double stitched seems, good, but not as good as welded. So the Tomcats do need some extra love when it comes to over inflation.

To clear up the AIREcell conversation: All AIRE rafts, catarafts, IKs, SUPs and BAKrafts are built with urethane AIREcells and urethane coated nylon for the floor. Tributary rafts and the Strike kayaks have urethane AIREcells and urethane coated nylon for the floor. Tributary Tomcats, Sawtooths and the up and coming Spud (new kids kayak) are built with vinyl AIREcells and urethane coated nylon for the floor. The Tributary line is built in China with chinease PVC, vinyl, parts, and components and is designed to go head to head with other chinease manufactured boats.

Happy boat'in y'all!
Sheena Coles
AIRE Marketing


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Tomcat IK.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFolWPd9qQE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

AIRE Inc. said:


> Hi JIMM, I thought I would chime in with some info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an 8 year old and a 5 year old, any details on the new kids boat? They just did the upper Clackamas last Sunday for the first time, loved it! I was looking at Tomcats for them but now you tell us about a new kids boat...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Already a Tomcat LV.
Tomcat LV Kids Kayaks | Tributary


----------



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Spud*



Learch said:


> I have an 8 year old and a 5 year old, any details on the new kids boat? They just did the upper Clackamas last Sunday for the first time, loved it! I was looking at Tomcats for them but now you tell us about a new kids boat...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Yes, this year we are selling through the Tomcat LV (low volume) and introducing a new kids boat that is shorter and wider. The Tomcat LV was a great little boat, but a little too unstable according to some outfitters that run kids kayak programs. Off the top of my head, The Tributary Spud is about 7' long and 3' wide at the center. Retail is set at $399 and will be available Spring 2017. 

Sheena Coles
AIRE Marking


----------

